# Looking for Dumbo Rat Breeders?



## adekil (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm living in Berkshire and was wondering if anyone knows of some Dumbo Rat breeders in this area?

Thank you


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

where do you live in berkshire? there are a couple of breeders dotted around oxford and reading.


----------



## adekil (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I live in Wokingham, so close to Reading


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

this breeder is in Reading;

Symphony Rats


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Dont be put off trying further afield if they cant help. Some breeders will be showing in various shows and could be able to arrange to meet at one, or send rats along with someone who can get them all or part way.

Try emailing [email protected] for a list of other breeders, although Symphony are a good place to start


----------



## adekil (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you I will check these out. I certainly don't mind travelling to get them.

We are looking for blue female dumbo rats so ideally would like to pick but good to go see them first rather than order through a pet shop.

Hopefully more suggestions of reputable breeders?


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

They'll be on the breeders list - so that's the best place to start. Off the top of my head, russian blue dumbos would be Mercury Stud or StillyRats Rattery - there'll be more than just those though 

I'd avoid the pet shop full stop - even if you cant find them elsewhere, you could try rescues or other varieties instead. It's much more important to have healthy tame rats than a specific variety, although I'm sure there'll be someone who can help it may mean travelling further or waiting a little while. But it's well worth it - I was amazed by how lovely my first breeder rats were, after having pet shop rats it was a huge shock how much tamer they were 

99% of pet shops stock rats from rodent farms, which are never handled, not bred for health or temperament, and kept in appalling conditions.

Fancy Rats • View topic - Visit to a rodent farm (with pics!)


----------



## adekil (Jan 30, 2010)

I have been searching for Breeders in this area but am constantly sent to geocities (yahoo) web sites that no longer work...

I will keep looking for now


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

There's always the phone - most breeders on the list have their phone numbers on there. Some breeders (very well respected ones) dont have time for websites as they have full time jobs as well as their hobby (unlike me lol), so phone is always best.


----------

